# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Αργύρης Δουκίδης

## Polyneikos

O *Αργύρης Δουκίδης* είναι ένας αθλητής από την Καβάλα, ο οποίος αγωνίζεται από το 2009 με διακρίσεις και συνεχή βελτίωση.
Με συστηματική προπόνηση και προσήλωση στους στόχους τους, έχει καταφέρει να ανεβαίνει στις κατηγορίες βάρους ανά συμμετοχή και μάλιστα με διακρίσεις..



*Οι συμμετοχές του σε αγώνες*


2009 IFBB 22ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
2009 IFBB 15o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο
2010 IFBB 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  
2012 IFBB 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
2012 ΙFBB Mεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα
2013 IFBB 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα


Φέτος θα κάνει μια σειρά εμφανίσεων στους αγώνες του Μαϊου, όπου αναμένεται να είναι βελτιωμένος για να προκαλέσει αίσθηση.


2009 IFBB 22ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα



2012 IFBB 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα






2012 ΙFBB Mεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα



2013 IFBB 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Άξιος συνεχιστής της μεγάλης παράδοσης που έχει η Καβάλα σε κορυφαίους αθλητές.
Μεθοδικός, ακούραστος και πολύ αγαπητός σε όποιον τον γνωρίσει από κοντά.

Πρόσφατα ήρθε Αθήνα για να τον δούμε εν΄ όψη της προετοιμασίας του για τους αγώνες του Μαΐου.
Ως μέλος του X-TREME STORES team πέρασε και από την αποθήκη μας για τις απαραίτητες προμήθειες.
Από εκεί είναι και οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον έχω δεί απο κοντα τον Αργύρη και έχω να πώ ότι εκτός του ότι είναι πολύ καλός αθλητής έχει βελτιωθεί και σημαντικά και έχει ανέβει επίπεδο αγωνιστικά και είμαι σίγουρος σε όποιον αγώνα κατέβει θα κάνει αίσθηση και είναι μεταξύ των φαβορί :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και 2 φωτογραφίες ακομα

----------


## make your dream true

να πω οτι πηγαίνει στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο με εμένα,καθώς τον κάνει προπόνηση ο ιδιοκτήτης του γυμναστηρίου,σίμος μπατμάνης ενάς εξίσου αξιοζήλευτος αθλητής,ιδιαίτερα γνωστούς στους παλιούς...στους αγώνες που θα αγωνιστεί θα βγάλει μάτια,γιατι ειναι εμφανώς καλύτερος παντού,γεμάτος πολυ και παντού,πολύ καλή ποιότητα και όρεξη με τα κιλά !!! θα βγάλει μάτια όπως προείπα,και θα συζητάν πολλοί για πολυ !!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέντευξη του Αργύρη Δουκίδη, στον φακό του www.bodybuilding.gr, ενόψει της συμμετοχής του στο 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ

----------

